# اثبات علي ان يسوع ليس ابن الله من الأنجيل



## jesusthegod (23 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام المسيح عليكم انا كنت افكر ان اكون مسيحي و ارجو ان اري ترحيبا منكم  لكن لازالات هناك بعض الشبهات التي أريد منكم الرد عليها حتي اصبح مسيحي  بالمناسبه انا ملحد  ولا انتمي لأي دين و ابحث عن الدين الحق او المنطق الحق كل شبهه سأفتح لها موضوع اذا لم يمانع اخوتي المشرفين 

الشبهه الأولي انا اعرف ان ياسوع ليس ابن لله هو مجرد مسمي فقد لتميز بين الأبن و الأب لكن يسوع هو الله لأن الله ليس اب فقد بل الله اب و ابن و روح قدس لهذا انتم تعبدون اله واحد وهو الله  لكن يسوع يمثل عقل الله  حسنا لكن عندما قرأت انجيل متي وجدت تناقض كبير التناقض هو هذه الأيه في الأنجيل  


*4:                  7 قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك *
*4:                  8 ثم اخذه ايضا ابليس الى جبل عال جدا و اراه جميع ممالك العالم و                  مجدها *
*4:                  9 و قال له اعطيك هذه جميعها ان خررت و سجدت لي *
*4:                  10 حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و                  اياه وحده تعبد 
*




*4:                  7 قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك *
*4:                  8 ثم اخذه ايضا ابليس الى جبل عال جدا و اراه جميع ممالك العالم و                  مجدها *
*4:                  9 و قال له اعطيك هذه جميعها ان خررت و سجدت لي *
*4:                  10 حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و                  اياه وحده تعبدا 
*
*
*
*
*
*فكيف لأبليس ان يطلب من الله أن يسجد له ؟؟؟ ابليس يعلم انه هو الله لكن ينكر فكيف يقول لله اسجد لي ه**ذا ليس العجيب العجيب رد ياسوع عليه انظرو يقول له مكتوب الرب الهك تسجد له واحده وواحده تعبده فكيف لأبن الله ان يقول لأبيه ه**ذا فكيف لأبن يعبد ابوه ؟ فنحن نقول ان يسوع + اب + روح قدس كيف يعبد الله نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الرد  *


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز أولاً صرف النظر عن تفكيرك لأن المسيحية مش تفكير ولا مجرد اعتناق دين، ولا هذا الكلام يقال لكي نجيبك على سؤالك، لأن قناعة العقل وحدها لا تكفي أن تكون مسيحي، فسيبك من موضوع التفكير تكون مسيحي أم لا تكون، الأهم انك تطلب الله وتكون أمين في معرفته لكي يعرفك ذاته ويعلن لك شخصه فتفهم وتستوعب من هو الله لا حسب منطق عقل وبنود دين إنما لقاء حي وحضور مُحيي، لأن الله حينما يمس النفس يغير القلب ويعطي استنارة وانفتاح ذهن حتى نراه فنعرفه ونمجده ونحيا معه في شركة مقدسة في النور ونفهم إرادته في حياتنا ونعرف ماذا يُريد منا على وجه التحديد، فنحن نعرف الله حسب إعلان الله عن ذاته وليس حسب أفكار الناس ودينهم، فسيبك من التفكير في دين تعتنقه خليك في إله تعرفه وليس دين تقنع به عقلك...

أما بالنسبة لسؤالك فأن الشيطان لم يكن يعلم انه هو الله الكلمة الظاهر في الجسد لذلك جربه، ولكون ربنا يسوع في حالة إخلاء تعثر فيه الكثيرين وصار تجسده حجر عثرة للناس، لأن الناس مش مصدقة أن الله يتجسد، والشيطان نفسه احتار فيه كيف يجوع ويعطش ويحيا كإنسان ويبقى هو بشخصة الله فتجرأ واقترب منه ليجربه، ورد الرب عليه من واقع كلمة الله وهذا لأجلنا ليعطينا قوة النصره بنعمته، لأنه انتصر لحسابنا احنا في الجسد وليس لحساب ذاته:
[ لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ] (فيلبي 2: 7و 8)​


----------



## jesusthegod (23 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز أولاً صرف النظر عن تفكيرك لأن المسيحية مش تفكير ولا مجرد اعتناق دين، ولا هذا الكلام يقال لكي نجيبك على سؤالك، لأن قناعة العقل وحدها لا تكفي أن تكون مسيحي، فسيبك من موضوع التفكير تكون مسيحي أم لا تكون، الأهم انك تطلب الله وتكون أمين في معرفته لكي يعرفك ذاته ويعلن لك شخصه فتفهم وتستوعب من هو الله لا حسب منطق عقل وبنود دين إنما لقاء حي وحضور مُحيي، لأن الله حينما يمس النفس يغير القلب ويعطي استنارة وانفتاح ذهن حتى نراه فنعرفه ونمجده ونحيا معه في شركة مقدسة في النور ونفهم إرادته في حياتنا ونعرف ماذا يُريد منا على وجه التحديد، فنحن نعرف الله حسب إعلان الله عن ذاته وليس حسب أفكار الناس ودينهم، فسيبك من التفكير في دين تعتنقه خليك في إله تعرفه وليس دين تقنع به عقلك...
> 
> أما بالنسبة لسؤالك فأن الشيطان لم يكن يعلم انه هو الله الكلمة الظاهر في الجسد لذلك جربه، ولكون ربنا يسوع في حالة إخلاء تعثر فيه الكثيرين وصار تجسده حجر عثرة للناس، لأن الناس مش مصدقة أن الله يتجسد، والشيطان نفسه احتار فيه كيف يجوع ويعطش ويحيا كإنسان ويبقى هو بشخصة الله فتجرأ واقترب منه ليجربه، ورد الرب عليه من واقع كلمة الله وهذا لأجلنا ليعطينا قوة النصره بنعمته، لأنه انتصر لحسابنا احنا في الجسد وليس لحساب ذاته:
> [ لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ] (فيلبي 2: 7و 8)​


كلامك جميل اخي لكن نعم الله في صورة عبد لكنه ليس عبد فكيف لله يقول  مكتوب الرب الاهك فعبده علي الأقل لو كان يسوع الله  الرد كان يجب انا الله مالك السماوات و الأرض  الناس يعبدونني و لا اعبد احد  نعم  كلامك صحيح يسوع في صورة عبد لكنه ليس عبد و لا يعبد احد لأنه هو الله فكيف يقول علي نفسه انه يعبد احد و ايضا ارجو منك ان يكون ردك مباشرا فعند المسيحين للأسف هناك مشكله كبيره في الرد علي الشبهات مع احترامي لك اخي انهم يستخدمون اسلوب التشتيت الفكري او المراوغه فيردون اما رد غير مباشر و يكون به تناقض او رد لا يفهمه من يقرأه من الأساس او رد يولد المزيد من التسأولات او رد لا يكون لا علاقه بما اريد ان يفهمه السائل تجنب هذه الأشياء ارجوك اخي و حبيبي ردك الصحيح يجب ان يكون واضح و مباشر لا يشتت العقل و لا يكون فيه تناقضات


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، أخي الحبيب أنا لا أشتت عقلك نهائياً، انا بجاوبك ببساطة ان الله أخى نفسه من مجده وظهر في صورة عبد، وكلامه ورده على الشيطان من كلمة الله، يعني لما قال له الشيطان اسجد لي قال للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد كان بيكلم الشيطان من الوصية مش بيتكلم عن نفسه، حاول تفهم كلام الرب يسوع في الإطار الصحيح الذي تكلم فيه، فالشيطان عارف الوصية وبصفته مخادع بيتجنب معناها والرب واجهة بيها لا لأجل نفسه، بل لأجلنا أحنا، لأن كل ما كتب كتب لأجل تعليمنا، فسلمنا هنا كيف ننتصر على الشيطان من خلال الوصية، هنا سلمنا مفتاح النصرة، أرجو ان أكون وصلت المعنى المقصود من كلام الرب يسوع لأنه لا يريد أن يثبت للشيطان أنه هو الله لكي ينتصر لحسابنا احنا ونفهم كميف نتعامل مع الشيطان، وعموماً أحنا لا نشرح الكلام بعيد عن المفهوم الذي وضع فيه، بل حسب ما كتب في الإطار الصحيح الموضوع فيه...

أما في مستهل حديثي كنت اقصد أنك لا تقول أنك عايز تبقى مسيحي لما تعرف وتقتنع، انا عايزك تبقى تعرف الله مش تعرف دين، وأنك تسير وراء إعلانه عن ذاته لك، وليكن كل إنسان كاذب والله وحده صادق، لأن حينما يعلن الله ذاته للإنسان فأنه لن ينتظر لكي يقنعه أحد، بل ينظر مجد الله المعلن له ويعبده بقلبه وفكره وروحه بل بكل كيانه ويحبه جداً حتى أنه يبذل نفسه من أجله.. أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي​


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2013)

اسمحلي يا صديقي الحلو أعطيك مثال بسيط لتقريب الصورة
لو فرضنا أن امبراطور عظيم أو ملك عظيم للغاية، اراد ان يقترب من الشعب، فأخذ ملابس رثة مثل الفقراء وخلع عنه كل مجده وترك كل غناه ونزل من قصره حافي القدمين وهو يرتدي أفقر الملابس المهرتأة مثل باقي الناس وسار وسطهم وتعايش معهم وعاش كأفقر فقير وسطهم، ولو أتى واحد من الناس الأشرار ليجربوه أو لكي يكسبونه لصالحهم ليسرق معهم ويتعايش معهم وقالوا له افعل هذا أو ذاك، فقال لهم القانون بيقول لا تفعل هذا أو ذاك، فهل معنى ذلك أنه لم يصبح الملك، أم انه بيتكلم لإظهار الحق بدون ان يكشف عن نفسه، لذلك أتيت لك بالآية التي تقول [ لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ] (فيلبي 2: 7و 8)​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام اخى فانا كنت تقريبا مثلك منذ فترة قصيره
ساختصر الرد
الله عندما تجسد كان انسان كامل واله كامل وعندما جاع فانه كان انسان كامل وعندما صام 40 يوم ليلة كان اله كامل
نرجع لموضوعك الفكره كلها انه جربه على اساس انه انسان ورد عليه الله على اساس انه انسان وكما قلت انه انسان كامل 
لا استطيع كتابة اكثر من هذا لانى الان متعب جدا ربما ساكمل حديثى معك غدا بمشيئة ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## jesusthegod (23 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> اسمحلي يا صديقي الحلو أعطيك مثال بسيط لتقريب الصورة
> لو فرضنا أن امبراطور عظيم أو ملك عظيم للغاية، اراد ان يقترب من الشعب، فأخذ ملابس رثة مثل الفقراء وخلع عنه كل مجده وترك كل غناه ونزل من قصره حافي القدمين وهو يرتدي أفقر الملابس المهرتأة مثل باقي الناس وسار وسطهم وتعايش معهم وعاش كأفقر فقير وسطهم، ولو أتى واحد من الناس الأشرار ليجربوه أو لكي يكسبونه لصالحهم ليسرق معهم ويتعايش معهم وقالوا له افعل هذا أو ذاك، فقال لهم القانون بيقول لا تفعل هذا أو ذاك، فهل معنى ذلك أنه لم يصبح الملك، أم انه بيتكلم لإظهار الحق بدون ان يكشف عن نفسه، لذلك أتيت لك بالآية التي تقول [ لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ] (فيلبي 2: 7و 8)​


كلامك مباشر و جميل و فهمته لكن لازال لدي تساؤلات لما يسوع لا يريد الشيطان ان يعرف انه ابن الله ؟؟؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (23 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> كلامك مباشر و جميل و فهمته لكن لازال لدي تساؤلات لما يسوع لا يريد الشيطان ان يعرف انه ابن الله ؟؟؟


من قال هذا ؟


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2013)

الموضوع اساسه هو غلبة الشيطان، لأن الإنسان لم يستطع أن يغلبه في الجسد بل دائماً ما ينخدع منه ويترك وصية الله، لذلك اتى الرب وسمح للشيطان ان يجربه لكي يغلب لأجلنا ويسلمنا مفتاح النصرة عملياً، حتى حينما يقرب الشيطان من كل إنسان يعرف انه سيغلب لأن الرب غليه في الجسد لذلك أعطى كل واحد نفس هذه الغلبة، وهذه أول مرة يُغلب فيها الشيطان في خزي ويفقد كل حيله التي يحارب بها الإنسان...

مثلاً لو كان هناك مدينة ضعيفة يهجم عليها الأعداء ويأخذون ما يريدون منها بالخدعة وكل حيلة، وليس من يستطيع ان يكشف جميع حيل الأعداء ويغلبهم، فأتي شخص حكيم يُريد أن ينقذ المدينة ويكشف جميع حيل الأعداء ويسلمهم قوة النصره عليهم، ولكن يعلم أن الأعداء لهم عيون لو ابصرت هذا الملك ستهرب وستتخفى وتقترب من كل واحد على حده وتخدعه بسهوله، ولكن الملك اراد أن يحصنها ويجعل الأعداء تهرب منها تماماً، فاتى ولبس ملابس أهل المدينة وأخذ يعيش مثلهم وترك الأعداء يقتربون دون أن يعرفوه وحينما حاولوا أن يحاوروه لكي يخدعوه وينهبوا كل ما له مثل باقي الناس ولكي يكسب الموقف لحساب أهل المدينة حاورهم وغلبهم بالحكمة التي له واوقعهم وكشف جميع حيلهم  وأظهرها لأهل المدينة حتى يستطيعوا فيما بعد أن يغلبوا وينتصروا ولا أحد يخدعهم فيما بعد، ومع المفارقة في المثل فالرب فعل نفس ذات الفعل ليغلب لحساب الإنسان الذي به يؤمن ويتعايش معه فيستلم منه النصره وتظهر كل حيل المضاد أمام عينيه ويعرف قيمة الوصية المقدسة فيتمسك بها ويحياها لأنه يعلم أن فيها أنقاذ قلبه وحياته من كل حيل المضاد فينتصر بسهولة عليه..

ولو الرب أظهر مجده أمام الشيطان سيهرب فوراً ولن يجروء على الاقتراب منه قط، لكنه بسبب تجسده لم يعرفه واحتار في شخصيته، وظن انه مثل باقي الناس يستطيع ان يخدعه ويوقعه في مخالفة الوصية، لكنه فوجئ بقوة الحكمة التي فيه دون أن يعرفه على وجه الدقة واحتار بشدة، فمرة يظن أنه هو بيقين، ومرة أخرى يتعثر ولا يفهم، وطبعاً مستحيل ظلمة تفهم النور وشيطان يستوعب المجد الإلهي الفائق المستتر في المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد...
​


----------



## jesusthegod (23 ديسمبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> من قال هذا ؟



اذا فلماذا كان يقول انه عبد لله وهو ابنه اليس ليخفي الحقيقه علي ابليس ام لماذا ؟؟؟


----------



## jesusthegod (23 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> الموضوع اساسه هو غلبة الشيطان، لأن الإنسان لم يستطع أن يغلبه في الجسد بل دائماً ما ينخدع منه ويترك وصية الله، لذلك اتى الرب وسمح للشيطان ان يجربه لكي يغلب لأجلنا ويسلمنا مفتاح النصرة عملياً، حتى حينما يقرب الشيطان من كل إنسان يعرف انه سيغلب لأن الرب غليه في الجسد لذلك أعطى كل واحد نفس هذه الغلبة، وهذه أول مرة يُغلب فيها الشيطان في خزي ويفقد كل حيله التي يحارب بها الإنسان... ​


اذا اسف لكن هل الله كذب و اظهر انه انسان حقيقي و ليس اله و ضحك علي الشيطان ايضا ووضح له انه انسان حقيقي و ليس اله حتي يغلبه و يقول الناس انه هناك بشري غلب الشيطان ؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (23 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> اذا فلماذا كان يقول انه* عبد لله *وهو *ابنه* اليس ليخفي الحقيقه علي ابليس ام لماذا ؟؟؟


ومن قال انه لم يعلن انه إبن الله ؟ أقرأت الكتاب المقدس من قبل ؟ لا اعتقد 

لنرى ما اعلنه يسوع عن نفسه 

فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ *ابْنُ اللهِ؟*» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي *أَنَا هُوَ*»     


أَجَابَ نَثَنَائِيلُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَنْتَ *ابْنُ اللهِ*! أَنْتَ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَلْ* آمَنْتَ* لأَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُكَ تَحْتَ التِّينَةِ؟ سَوْفَ تَرَى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هذَا!»

الَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي *ابْنُ اللهِ؟
*
 فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجًا، فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ؟» 36 أَجَابَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لأُومِنَ بِهِ؟» 37 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَ*الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ* هُوَ هُوَ!».

أتريد المزيد ؟


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> ومن قال انه لم يعلن انه إبن الله ؟ أقرأت الكتاب المقدس من قبل ؟ لا اعتقد
> 
> لنرى ما اعلنه يسوع عن نفسه
> 
> ...



أخي الحبيب تمهل في الرد بلاش السرعة دية الأخ الحبيب بيسأل في هدوء ويريد إجابة مباشرة على السؤال في جزئية التجربة  ومش قصده يتطرق للإنجيل ككل الآن، فمعلشي احتملنا وتريث شوية شوية علشان الكلام يصل في هدوء وبتسلسل واضح لكي يفهم الكلام، وهو مش قصده حاجة قصده يفهم جزئية معينه فيها لبس وحيره.. واشكرك على تعبك لأنه مطلوب جداً، وهذه النقطة سنصل إليها ان كنا نحتاج إليها في وقتها، كن معافي
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (23 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> اذا اسف لكن هل الله *كذب* و اظهر انه *انسان حقيقي* و* ليس اله* و ضحك علي الشيطان ايضا ووضح له انه انسان حقيقي و ليس اله حتي يغلبه و يقول الناس انه هناك *بشري* غلب الشيطان ؟


حاشا للرحمن أن يكذب !! من قال لك أن يسوع اصلاً ليس إنساناً حقيقياً كاملاً ؟


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> اذا اسف لكن هل الله كذب و اظهر انه انسان حقيقي و ليس اله و ضحك علي الشيطان ايضا ووضح له انه انسان حقيقي و ليس اله حتي يغلبه و يقول الناس انه هناك بشري غلب الشيطان ؟



لأ يا جميل الله لم يكذب قط، فهل الشيطان سأله مثلاً هو انت الله والا إنسان فكذب عليه وقال له انا إنسان مش إله، والا واجهه مباشرة ورد عليه في كل كلمة قالها، انا كنت باعطيك مثال لكي أقرب الصورة فقط لا غير، وفي كلامي مش قصدي كده خالص، انا باقول بكونه هو اله الظاهر في الجسد مش محتاج يغلب الشيطان أحنا اللي محتاجين يدخلنا في سر الغلبة والنصرة لأننا كنا مغلوبين منه وبننخدع بحيله... 
​


----------



## jesusthegod (23 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ يا جميل الله لم يكذب قط، فهل الشيطان سأله مثلاً هو انت الله والا إنسان فكذب عليه وقال له انا إنسان مش إله، والا واجهه مباشرة ورد عليه في كل كلمة قالها، انا كنت باعطيك مثال لكي أقرب الصورة فقط لا غير، وفي كلامي مش قصدي كده خالص، انا باقول بكونه هو اله الظاهر في الجسد مش محتاج يغلب الشيطان أحنا اللي محتاجين يدخلنا في سر الغلبة والنصرة لأننا كنا مغلوبين منه وبننخدع بحيله...
> ​


حسنا يا صاح ردك رائع لكن اذا الله لم  يكذب علي ابليس بل خدع ابليس؟


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> حسنا يا صاح ردك رائع لكن اذا الله لم  يكذب علي ابليس بل خدع ابليس؟



لأ يا جميل لم يخدعه قط، إبليس هو المخادع والله لم يخدعه كما أنه لم يخدع أحد قط، الخدعة تيجي من المكر والدهاء وإنسان بيلف ويدور لكن إجابة الرب واضحة من الوصية اللي بيلف ويدور فيها الشيطان لكي يوقعه في الخطأ ويخضع له، يعني مثلاً لما قال له ان كنت انت ابن الله فافعل كذا، ولو طاعه وقع تحت سلطانه، لأن الله مستحيل يطيع شيطان، فرد عليه بالمكتوب زي ما الشيطان كان بيحاول يخدعه بالوصية كما يخدع أي إنسان حينما يعطيه أنصاف حقائق من وصية الله لكي يخدعه فيقع في الخطأ ومخالفة الوصية نفسها، لكن الله لا يخدع أحد قط، ولو راجعت كل مواقف شخص ربنا يسوع ستجد أنه لم يخدع أحد قط... لك مني تحية محبة بكل احترام لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> حسنا يا صاح ردك رائع لكن اذا الله لم  يكذب علي ابليس بل خدع ابليس؟



*لم يكذب ولم يخدع 
قال له الشيطان اسجد لى قال له الرب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد
اين الخداع واين الكذب هنا ؟؟*​


----------



## jesusthegod (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> *لم يكذب ولم يخدع
> قال له الشيطان اسجد لى قال له الرب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد
> اين الخداع واين الكذب هنا ؟؟*​


الا يريد  الله ان يظهر لأبليس انه انسان عادي ليس ابن الله حتي يثبت لأبليس انه هناك انسان قد غلبه ؟  و ينصر البشريه صحيح ؟


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> الا يريد  الله ان يظهر لأبليس انه انسان عادي ليس ابن الله حتي يثبت لأبليس انه هناك انسان قد غلبه ؟  و ينصر البشريه صحيح ؟


*
انا لا اعلم ولكن على ما اعتقد انه تعامل معه كانسان حتى يعطينا النصرة ويظهر ضعف ابليس ,
ان كنت اخطات الفهم فانا اسف .*​


----------



## jesusthegod (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> *
> انا لا اعلم ولكن على ما اعتقد انه تعامل معه كانسان حتى يعطينا النصرة ويظهر ضعف ابليس ,
> ان كنت اخطات الفهم فانا اسف .*​


  كان يريد ان يثبت ضعف ابليس امام البشر فكيف وهو الله و ايضا لو يريد  ما تقول فقد خدع ابليس صحيح ؟؟؟


----------



## مين الصح (23 ديسمبر 2013)

اذا كان البشر يعلمون ان عيسى هو الله او ابن الله مش عارف انتوا بتقولوا عليه ايه اذا الشيطان اولى ان يعرف فنحن لا نراه وقد يتحرك الى الصالحين ويعرف فى اى شئ يتحدثون 
هو يعرف ان عيسى كان نبى ام ابن الله وعيسى يردبهذه الطريقه ان هناك اله واحد يعبد 
كيف الله اللى هو عيسى يذهب مع الشيطان اهذا فعل يليق بالله سبحانه وتعالى وكيف يذهب معه وهو لعنه وطرده من رحمته
تبليغ الله للرساله لا يكون بموقف له مع شيطان بل يكون بالتبيلغ عن طريق واسطه
هذا الموقف بهذه الافكار بهذا الاعتقاد يقلل من شان الله للاسباب التاليه
اولا الله يتجسد حاشا لله عن هذه الصفه شئ غريب نقلل من شان الله بسهوله
ثانيا الله يذهب مع الشيطان اهذا قول يليق بالحكيم اين العقول
ثالثا الله يقتل فى اله يقتل وعلى يد اعدائه اليهود اين العقول
انصح صاحب الموضوع استمر فى قراه الانجيل هتيجى هنا تانى لانك هتلاقى تناقضات كتير وياريت لو تقارن بين الاناجيل هتلاقى العجب
الرد هنا هيقولك افهم بقلبك لا تاول التفكير شئ غريب
الدين لازم يوافق العقل قبل الايمان بالقلب لانه ببساطه الدين لا يخالف العقل وان خالف العقل فهناك مشكله ده موضوع طويل تكلم فيه الفلاسفه
استمر اخى فى القراه ستفستفيد كثيرا لكن عليك باعتناق دين فى اسرع وقت لانك لا تضمن حياتك تقابل الله وانت على دين افضل ما تقابله ملحد


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> الا يريد  الله ان يظهر لأبليس انه انسان عادي ليس ابن الله حتي يثبت لأبليس انه هناك انسان قد غلبه ؟  و ينصر البشريه صحيح ؟



شزف يا غالي الله لا يريد أن يثبت لإبليس شيئاً من الأساس، وإبليس لم يحركه الله ليأتي إليه أو أغراه مثلاً لكي يجربه فيخدعه، لكي يثبت له شيئاً، لأن لا يوجد في النص نفسه أو في الكتاب المقدس كله أن الرب حاول أن يثبت شيئاً للشيطان، فلا تأخذ الأمور بهذا الشكل لأن كل ما حاولنا أن نُعطيه من مثل مجرد مثال لتقريب الصورة ليس إلا، ولكن إبليس هو الذي اتى ليجربه ليسقطه مثل ما يفعل مع اي إنسان، وبكون الرب لاهوته مستتر والشيطان مش قادر يفهم من هو هذا، فأراد أن يُجربه مثل ما جرب كل من كان قبله وخدعهم، ولكن الرب انتصر عليه ليعطي كل البشر هذه النصره، ولكنه لم يخدعه أو يتحايل عليه أو يلف ويدور، هذا كله كلام غير صحيح على الإطلاق، لأن الخدعة ما هو معناها !!! معناها التحايل على غير الحقيقة لكي أوقع بفلان، أو اني باكذب عليه بغرض أن أوقعه، فلو الرب خدعه او كذب عليه يبقى فعل فعل الشيطان نفسه لأنه كذاب ومخادع، ومستحيل يخدعه الله لئلا يكون وقع في نفس حبائله، فهو لم يخدعه بل كشف حيله وغلبه بالحق الإلهي المعلن في الوصية، لكي ياخذ كل إنسان هذه القوة وينتصر بنفس ذات النصره، ولكن ليس بالخديعة ولا بالكذب إطلاقاً، فلو قرأت التجربة من أولها لآخرها بتدقيق وفهمت شخصية الرب يسوع نفسها من خلال الكتاب المقدس مش هاتتصور الأمر بهذه الصورة المغلوطة تماماً، كن معافي
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

مين الصح قال:


> اذا كان البشر يعلمون ان عيسى هو الله او ابن الله مش عارف انتوا بتقولوا عليه ايه اذا الشيطان اولى ان يعرف فنحن لا نراه وقد يتحرك الى الصالحين ويعرف فى اى شئ يتحدثون
> هو يعرف ان عيسى كان نبى ام ابن الله وعيسى يردبهذه الطريقه ان هناك اله واحد يعبد
> كيف الله اللى هو عيسى يذهب مع الشيطان اهذا فعل يليق بالله سبحانه وتعالى وكيف يذهب معه وهو لعنه وطرده من رحمته
> تبليغ الله للرساله لا يكون بموقف له مع شيطان بل يكون بالتبيلغ عن طريق واسطه
> ...


يمكن للعلى ان يتضع صديقى عندما تقول 





> الله يتجسد حاشا لله عن هذه الصفه شئ غريب نقلل من شان الله بسهوله


 فهذا يعنى انك تحد الله وان الله لا يستطيع ان يكون انسان 


> الله يذهب مع الشيطان اهذا قول يليق بالحكيم اين العقول


 الله ذهب مع الشيطان كانسان ورد عليه ايضا كانسان





> الله يقتل فى اله يقتل وعلى يد اعدائه اليهود اين العقول


يبدو انك لا تعلم شئ وتردد كلام مثل البغبغان 


> عليك باعتناق دين فى اسرع وقت لانك لا تضمن حياتك تقابل الله وانت على دين افضل ما تقابله ملحد


ولما العجل الا يستطيع الله ان ينتظر حتى يعرف الحق ؟؟ وما الفرق بين اعتناق دين او الحاد ؟؟ هل الله سيخفف العذاب عن من يعتنقون دين ؟؟ هذا لا يعتبر عدل وهذه الاله اله عنصري وغير عادل الذي يفضل المتدين عن الملحد


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> كان يريد ان يثبت ضعف ابليس امام البشر فكيف وهو الله و ايضا لو يريد  ما تقول فقد خدع ابليس صحيح ؟؟؟



ياللهول يارجل قلت لك كان انسان :thnk0001: 
وكيف خدع ابليس وخدعه بماذا اخدعه بانه ليس الله ؟ ام انه ليس انسان ؟؟
اذا خدعه ان ليس الله فما الذي قاله ينفى انه اله وما قاله ينفى انه انسان ؟؟


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> ياللهول يارجل قلت لك كان انسان :thnk0001:
> وكيف خدع ابليس وخدعه بماذا اخدعه بانه ليس الله ؟ ام انه ليس انسان ؟؟
> اذا خدعه ان ليس الله فما الذي قاله ينفى انه اله وما قاله ينفى انه انسان ؟؟


  ابليس كان يطلب منه اثبات انه ابن الله  حيث انه طلب منه ان يثبت انه ابن الله في انجيل مته؟ عندما طلب منه ان يقفز فتمسكه الملائكه  فسألتكم لما الله اذا قال انه عبد قلتوا  حتي ينصر البشريه و يبين ضعف ابليس ليفعل هذا عليه ان يظهر انه انسان عادي ليس ابن لله وبالتالي يكون الله كذب ؟ فأذا لنقل ان الله في صورة انسان كامل بتفكير انسان عادي لازال لا يجوز ان يقول لأبليس  انه عبد فهذا يجعل الله قد كذب لأن حتي لو الله في صورة انسان بنسبة 100 % و تفكير انسان و كل شئ فهو ليس عبد و لن يكون عبد لأنه هو الله صحيح  فلو قال انه عبد فهذا يكون كذب؟؟؟ قلتم لم يقل لأبليس انه ابن الله حتي ينصر البشريه  و يثبت ضعف ابليس فحتي يفعل هذا عليه اولا ان لا يقول لأبليس انه ابن الله حتي يظن ابليس انه بشري مثلنا و بالتالي ينصر يسوع البشريه فهذا  خداع فلو فعل الله هذا للأسباب التي ذكرتوها اما الله مخادع او اما الله يكذب فأرجو منكم التوضيح اخوتي


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

حتي لو الله عندما  يتحول يكون انسان كامل بتفكير كامل كالعبد تماما فلا يجوز له ان يقول لأبليس ان عبد فهو الله  مهمي تحول لن يكون عبدا  فهناك تناقض هنا ارجو ان توضيح احبابي المسيحين


----------



## apostle.paul (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عايز ايه الاخ بالظبط 
*


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *عايز ايه الاخ بالظبط
> *


 ارجو منك ان تقرأ التعليقات حتي تفهم


----------



## apostle.paul (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*قريتها ومش فاهم عايز ايه يعنى

اة الشيطان جرب المسيح والمسيح سمحله لانه كانسان لازم ينتصر فى انسانيته فى كل ما فشلت فيه البشرية الموضوع ملوش علاقة بكينونته الالهية ككلمة الله 

ايه مشكلتك  
*


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *قريتها ومش فاهم عايز ايه يعنى
> 
> اة الشيطان جرب المسيح والمسيح سمحله لانه كانسان لازم ينتصر فى انسانيته فى كل ما فشلت فيه البشرية الموضوع ملوش علاقة بكينونته الالهية ككلمة الله
> 
> ...


هل الله  كذب  اذا ؟؟؟؟ فحتي لو الله يحاول ان يكون انسان فلن يكون عبد ابدا ؟ اليس كذلك يا صديقي ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مش فاهم انت عايز ايه ايه علاقة تجربة المسيح بان الله كاذب من عدمه

ثانيا يعنى ايه الله حاول يكون انسان ؟ الله مش انسان ولا هيكون انسان الله روح سرمدى ازلى مش انسان ولا غيره 

ظهور الكلمة فى الجسد مش معناه ان الله تحول لانسان الكلمة ظهر فى الجسد كما ظهر مرارا طيلة فترة تعامل الله مع البشر وكان قمة الاعلان الالهى فى الانسان يسوع المسيح الذى فيه حل كل الملء وهو لم يزل فى حضن ابيه

انت قدمت ايه دليل يثبت ان المسيح ليس ابن الله من الانجيل ؟

كفاية سفسفطة وجدال عقيم  *


----------



## apostle.paul (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*بقولك ايه نكمل بكرة علشان انا مش رايق لحوارات دلوقتى تعالى بكرة نكمل 
*


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مش فاهم انت عايز ايه ايه علاقة تجربة المسيح بان الله كاذب من عدمه
> 
> ثانيا يعنى ايه الله حاول يكون انسان ؟ الله مش انسان ولا هيكون انسان الله روح سرمدى ازلى مش انسان ولا غيره
> 
> ...


حسنا اذا يسوع الذي كان يتكلم مع الشيطان ليس الله صحيح ؟ كان انسان اخر ؟؟؟


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

حسنا نكمل غدا يا صاح


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

هل من احد هنا ليكمل معي


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مش فاكر انا وصلت لحد فين بس هكمل معاك...


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2013)

متابع 
كان عندي سؤال صغير للاخ صاحب الموضوع
ماهي ديانتك الحاليه واذا كنت بدون ماهي الخلفيه 
لو سمحت
لكي نعرف ونفهم باي خلفية هو سؤالك لنجيبك


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> متابع
> كان عندي سؤال صغير للاخ صاحب الموضوع
> ماهي ديانتك الحاليه واذا كنت بدون ماهي الخلفيه
> لو سمحت
> لكي نعرف ونفهم باي خلفية هو سؤالك لنجيبك


انا ملحد و لا يوجد لدي خلفيه انا فقد اريد رد  علي التناقض الأتي  و اعتقد اننا توقفنا حتي لو كان يسوع عندما يصبح انسان يصبح انسان كامل بقدرات انسان و تفكير انسان فلا يجوز ان يقول علي نفسه عبد لأنه لازال هو الله في صورة انسان


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

لأ يا جميل هو أخذ *صورة *عبد [ لكنه أخلى نفسه (من مجده) آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس ] (فيلبي 2: 7)، والرد على الشيطان كان رد بالوصية مش رد لكي يثبت حقيقة ذاته من عدمه...​


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ يا جميل هو أخذ *صورة *عبد والرد على الشيطان كان رد بالوصية مش رد لكي يثبت حقيقة ذاته من عدمه...​


من كتب له الوصيه ؟؟


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ يا جميل هو أخذ *صورة *عبد [ لكنه أخلى نفسه (من مجده) آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس ] (فيلبي 2: 7)، والرد على الشيطان كان رد بالوصية مش رد لكي يثبت حقيقة ذاته من عدمه...​


هو ده اللى انا عاوز اوصله 


> «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ.
> (إنجيل متى 5: 17)


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> من كتب له الوصيه ؟؟



الوصية دية كلها في العهد القديم، لو راجعت العهد القديم هاتجدها كلها... فكما أن الشيطان بيستخدم العهد القديم والناموس الرب رد عليه بنفس ذات الوصية في العهد القديم... مش هايقوله حاجة جديدة يعني، لازم يرد على نفس ذات الكلام مش هايرد بحاجة تانية خالص جديدة....
​


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> الوصية دية كلها في العهد القديم، لو راجعت العهد القديم هاتجدها كلها... فكما أن الشيطان بيستخدم العهد القديم والناموس الرب رد عليه بنفس ذات الوصية في العهد القديم... مش هايقوله حاجة جديدة يعني، لازم يرد على نفس ذات الكلام مش هايرد بحاجة تانية خالص جديدة....
> ​


اذا هو كان يقرأ كلام العهد القديم لم يكن يرد علي  ابليس رد جميل لكن اليس العهد القديم هو الذي تنبأ بقدوم يسوع فكيف للعهد القديم ان يقول انه عبد يعبد الله ؟ انا اسف اعرف ان اسألتي كثيره و شكرا  فعلا علي اهتمامكم انتم رائعين


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

فمن الواجب ان العهد القديم يكون تنبأ بقدوم ابن لله ليس عبد و ايضا  من كتب العهد القديم ايضا هو الله و ارسله الي موسي فكيف لله ان يكتب وصيه لأبنه يقول فيها انه عبد ؟؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> انا ملحد و لا يوجد لدي خلفيه انا فقد اريد رد  علي التناقض الأتي  و اعتقد اننا توقفنا حتي لو كان يسوع عندما يصبح انسان يصبح انسان كامل بقدرات انسان و تفكير انسان فلا يجوز ان يقول علي نفسه عبد لأنه لازال هو الله في صورة انسان




من ليس لديه خلفيه لايعرف ماهو الله 
وحسب ماقراته من مشاركات هنا كانت تشبيه الله بالانسان في عدة اماكن كما تقول حضرتك  .. يسوع ليس الله لكنه انسان اخر 
ومن يشبه الله بالانسان معروف خلفيته كالذي يشبه السماء بالارض فالذي ياتي من السماء لن يكون ارضيا ابدا 
ومن قال لك غير ذلك فتاكد انه يخدعك وسيستمر بخداعك
فالبشر سيبقى بشرا خلق في الارض وسيموت فيها وتتعفن جثته بعد ثلاثة ايام وسيسرعون بدفنه 
ومن اتى من السماء يموت ليحيا الى الابد وسنحيا معه وهو معنا طول الايام
وسؤالك تمت الاجابة عليه من اول مشاركتين  
الرب ينور طريقك ويفتح بصيرتك
وتاكد انه يقرع بابك وينتظرك ان تفتح له


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*لانة لا يريد الله ان يعرف 
انة سوف يتم عملية الفداء 
الذى جهز لها الله لخلاص البشر
حتى لايجعل ابليس يقوم 
بى فشل خطة الله للبشر
اظن دى الاجابة لخلاصة 
كلامك لانى مش خبير
فى الاجابة هنا يوجد اساتذة 
سوف يفهمون كلامى 
ويوضحون لك اكثر منى
*


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> فمن الواجب ان العهد القديم يكون تنبأ بقدوم ابن لله ليس عبد و ايضا  من كتب العهد القديم ايضا هو الله و ارسله الي موسي فكيف لله ان يكتب وصيه لأبنه يقول فيها انه عبد ؟؟؟



دية نبوة عن حالة الإخلاء أنه في صورة عبد، يعني زي ما قلت لشخصك العزيز في البداية عن مثل الملك اللي لبس صورة الفقراء لكن هو مش فقير هو ملك لكنه اتخذ هذه الصورة بمسرة وفرح خاص ليتعايش معهم ويحيا وسطيهم ويكون قريب منهم وهم قريبين منه يشعروا به ويتعارفوا عليه ويصادقوه، مع المفارقة طبعاً، فلكي يكون خلاص الإنسان مضموناً في وحده لا تنحل مع الله اتخذ جسداً لكي يربط مصير الإنسان بمصيره فكل من يؤمن يدخل في سرّ هذا الاتحاد لتسري فيه حياة الله، فنحن العبيد اتخذ صورتنا عينها وهذا هو معنى كلمة عبدي في النبوات، لكي يلبس كل عبد صورة الله لأن المسيح مكتوب عنه: [ الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي ] (عبرانيين 1: 3)، لذلك صار خلاصنا مضموناً لأن الله ارتبط بينا فعلاً وأخذ نفس صورتنا (أتخذ جسد ولن يتخلى عنه لأنه اتحد به اتحاد حقيقي بتواضع شديد) لكي يرفعنا من مستوى العبودية لمستوى الألوهة لا لكي نكون مساويين له طبعاً بل نكون شركاء يعني يكون لنا شركه معه: [ الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ] (1يوحنا 1: 3)
فالله العالي فوق كل علو أراد بمحبة عظيمة أن يتحد بحبيه الإنسان الذي خلقه على صورته كشبهه، يطهره من خطاياه ويشفيه من سلطان موت الخطية ليدخل فيه حياته الخاصة بالشركة معه والارتباط به، فالله العلي الذي هو بعيد عن الناس ويستخدمهم عبيد هو إله متسلط قاسي، لكن الله الحقيقي بالمحبة أخلى نفسه من مجده واتخذ صورة عبد وكما هو مكتوب: [ فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي ابليس ] (عبرانيين 2: 14)
​


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> من ليس لديه خلفيه لايعرف ماهو الله
> وحسب ماقراته من مشاركات هنا كانت تشبيه الله بالانسان في عدة اماكن كما تقول حضرتك  .. يسوع ليس الله لكنه انسان اخر
> ومن يشبه الله بالانسان معروف خلفيته كالذي يشبه السماء بالارض فالذي ياتي من السماء لن يكون ارضيا ابدا
> ومن قال لك غير ذلك فتاكد انه يخدعك وسيستمر بخداعك
> ...


كلام حضرتك رائع و جميل فأنا اريد ان اصبح مسيحي فكيف اؤمن بدين لا اعرف تفسير لشبهاته مثل شبهة ان المسيحين يدعون ان يسوع هو الله وهو نبي وشبهة ان الأنجيل محرف و كل هذا انت تري ان الرد يصنع لي مزيدا من التناقض في عقلي الا ان ردود الأخوه رائعه جدا و خصوصا رد المشرف العزيز  لكن لازال ردهم يصنع تناقض في عقلي  فأنت تعرف اني ملحد ولا اتوقف عن التفكير  فأرجو منكم ان تتحملوني و تتحملوا اسألتي و شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> دية نبوة عن حالة الإخلاء أنه في صورة عبد، يعني زي ما قلت لشخصك العزيز في البداية عن مثل الملك اللي لبس صورة الفقراء لكن هو مش فقير هو ملك لكنه اتخذ هذه الصورة بمسرة وفرح خاص ليتعايش معهم ويحيا وسطيهم ويكون قريب منهم وهم قريبين منه يشعروا به ويتعارفوا عليه ويصادقوه، مع المفارقة طبعاً، فلكي يكون خلاص الإنسان مضموناً في وحده لا تنحل مع الله اتخذ جسداً لكي يربط مصير الإنسان بمصيره فكل من يؤمن يدخل في سرّ هذا الاتحاد لتسري فيه حياة الله، فنحن العبيد اتخذ صورتنا عينها وهذا هو معنى كلمة عبدي في النبوات، لكي يلبس كل عبد صورة الله لأن المسيح مكتوب عنه: [ الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي ] (عبرانيين 1: 3)، لذلك صار خلاصنا مضموناً لأن الله ارتبط بينا فعلاً وأخذ نفس صورتنا (أتخذ جسد ولن يتخلى عنه لأنه اتد به اتحاد حقيقي) لكي يرفعنا من مستوى العبودية لمستوى الألوهة لا لكي نكون مساويين له طبعاً بل نكون شركاء يعني يكون لنا شركه معه: [ الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ] (1يوحنا 1: 3)
> فالله العالي فوق كل علو أراد بمحبة عظيمة أن يتحد بحبيه الإنسان الذي خلقه على صورته كشبهه، يطهره من خطاياه ويشفيه من سلطان موت الخطية ليدخل فيه حياته الخاصة بالشركة معه والارتباط به، فالله العلي الذي هو بعيد عن الناس ويستخدمهم عبيد هو إله متسلط قاسي، لكن الله الحقيقي بالمحبة أخلى نفسه من مجده واتخذ صورة عبد وكما هو مكتوب: [ فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي ابليس ] (عبرانيين 2: 14)
> ​


حسنا ردك جميل  اذا فالله لم يرد ان يقل انه ابنه  جعلها مفجأه  صحيح ؟ هذا الرد لتوه جعلني مسيحي الأن انا اشهد ان المسيح هو  الله سوف اكلمك بعد دقائق لأني سوف أكل الأن


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> كلام حضرتك رائع و جميل فأنا اريد ان اصبح مسيحي فكيف اؤمن بدين لا اعرف تفسير لشبهاته مثل شبهة ان المسيحين يدعون ان يسوع هو الله وهو نبي وشبهة ان الأنجيل محرف و كل هذا انت تري ان الرد يصنع لي مزيدا من التناقض في عقلي الا ان ردود الأخوه رائعه جدا و خصوصا رد المشرف العزيز  لكن لازال ردهم يصنع تناقض في عقلي  فأنت تعرف اني ملحد ولا اتوقف عن التفكير  فأرجو منكم ان تتحملوني و تتحملوا اسألتي و شكرا لكم جميعا



يا جميل من حقك تعرف وتبحث بالتفصيل وتطلب الله بنفسك لأنه حي يعلن ذاته، وتهرينا اسئلة وتفند كل كلمة بالتفصيل الشديد، هذا حقك فلا تتخذ أي قرار باعتناق أي دين مهما ما كان إلا بعد قناعة داخلية تامة، ولك الحق في ان تختار ما يتوافق مع القناعة التي تصل إليك، لأن كثيرين حينما يعتنقون بمبدأ أو فكر أو اي شيء وهم لا يعرفونه جيداً جداً ظلوا مشتتين لا يعرفون يسارهم من يمينهم، فحقك تسأل ونحن نجيب، أقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب الذي نورنا بحضوره الرائع معنا هنا.. كن معافي
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (24 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> كلام حضرتك رائع و جميل فـ*ـأنا اريد ان اصبح مسيحي فكيف اؤمن بدين لا اعرف تفسير لشبهاته مثل شبهة ان المسيحين يدعون ان يسوع هو الله وهو نبي وشبهة ان الأنجيل محرف* و كل هذا انت تري ان الرد يصنع لي مزيدا من *التناقض* في عقلي الا ان ردود الأخوه رائعه جدا و خصوصا رد المشرف العزيز  لكن لازال *ردهم يصنع تناقض* في عقلي  فأنت تعرف اني ملحد ولا اتوقف عن التفكير  فأرجو منكم ان تتحملوني و تتحملوا اسألتي و شكرا لكم جميعا


حسناً إقتبس لنا من ردود الأخوه الرائعه جدا، وأرنا ما يناقضها من الإيمان أو ما تراة انت تناقضاً ..


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لانة لا يريد الله ان يعرف
> انة سوف يتم عملية الفداء
> الذى جهز لها الله لخلاص البشر
> حتى لايجعل ابليس يقوم
> ...



معلشي أخي الحبيب الكلام هنا غير دقيق
 اقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز
​


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> حسنا ردك جميل  اذا فالله لم يرد ان يقل انه ابنه  جعلها مفجأه  صحيح ؟ هذا الرد لتوه جعلني مسيحي الأن انا اشهد ان المسيح هو  الله سوف اكلمك بعد دقائق لأني سوف أكل الأن



لأ يا جميل مش جعلها مفجأة هو أعلنها بالنبوة في العهد القديم وأظهرها عملياً بالتجسد في العهد الجديد، فالله مهد البشرية لهذا الإعلان في ملء الزمان، اي بعد انتهاء زمن الإعداد الذي أعد الإنسان لكي يفهم أن الله سيظهر في الجسد، ثم أعلن وأظهر ذلك في ملء الزمان بالرؤيا لأن الله ظهر وسطنا كإنسان وأظهر بأعماله أنه الله الكلمة المتجسد، فأعلن ذاته أمام الجميع وأظهر سلطانة على الموت نفسه...


[ ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من إمراة، مولوداً تحت الناموس ] (غلاطية 4: 4)


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> معلشي أخي الحبيب الكلام هنا غير دقيق
> اقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز
> ​


*طيب اية الصح احكى لى 
حتى افهم لان المعلومنة مش 
وصاليلى *


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *طيب اية الصح احكى لى
> حتى افهم لان المعلومنة مش
> وصاليلى *



خلي كلامنا بعيد عن الموضوع هنا لكي لا يحدث لبس وتداخل، هارسله لك على الخاص، كن معافي
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (24 ديسمبر 2013)

> حسناً إقتبس لنا من ردود الأخوه الرائعه جدا، وأرنا ما يناقضها من الإيمان أو ما تراة انت تناقضاً ..



منتظر الرد من الاخ طارح الشبهه


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ يا جميل مش جعلها مفجأة هو أعلنها بالنبوة في العهد القديم وأظهرها عملياً بالتجسد في العهد الجديد، فالله مهد البشرية لهذا الإعلان في ملء الزمان، اي بعد انتهاء زمن الإعداد الذي أعد الإنسان لكي يفهم أن الله سيظهر في الجسد، ثم أعلن وأظهر ذلك في ملء الزمان بالرؤيا لأن الله ظهر وسطنا كإنسان وأظهر بأعماله أنه الله الكلمة المتجسد، فأعلن ذاته أمام الجميع وأظهر سلطانة على الموت نفسه...
> 
> 
> [ ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من إمراة، مولوداً تحت الناموس ] (غلاطية 4: 4)


حسنا انا قد اصبحت مسيحي  الأن و اصبحت متفائل انكم سوف تردون علي جميع الشبهات بعد ردكم الجميل هذا اصبحت شبهه حمقاء و فهمت لما قال يسوع هذا لكني استخدمت اللفظ الخطأ شكرا اخي لكن لازالت هناك شبهات اخري رغم أماني بيسوع اريد منكم الرد عليها سوف أفتح لكل شبهه موضوع اذا سمحت


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> حسنا انا قد اصبحت مسيحي  الأن و اصبحت متفائل انكم سوف تردون علي جميع الشبهات بعد ردكم الجميل هذا اصبحت شبهه حمقاء و فهمت لما قال يسوع هذا لكني استخدمت اللفظ الخطأ شكرا اخي لكن لازالت هناك شبهات اخري رغم أماني بيسوع اريد منكم الرد عليها سوف أفتح لكل شبهه موضوع اذا سمحت



المسيحيه ليست شهاده وكلمات تنطقها 
المسيحيه ايمان قبل كل شيء
ايمان بالرب وتجسده وموته وقيامته
وقبل ان تطرح شبهاتك التي تقراها هنا وهناك 
ولاتعتقد انك ستطرح سؤالا لا يوجد اجابة عليه ليس بعيدا بل هنا في منتدانا
اقرا الانجيل اولا دون شكوك وخلفيات مشوشه 
تعرف على السيد المسيح قبل ان تشكك به
الرب يحفظك ويرعاك


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> المسيحيه ليست شهاده وكلمات تنطقها
> المسيحيه ايمان قبل كل شيء
> ايمان بالرب وتجسده وموته وقيامته
> وقبل ان تطرح شبهاتك التي تقراها هنا وهناك
> ...


انا اؤمن و انا لا اشك لكن سوف اضع الشبهات حتي عندما يحاول احد ان يقول شئ علي ديني الجديد ارد عليه بردكم ليس قلة ثقه في يسوع او قلة ثقه في المسيحيه


----------



## Jesus is the truth (24 ديسمبر 2013)

> jesusthegod


حبيبي هو لسة في مشكلة برضو ؟ ممكن توريلنا المشكلة اللي شايفها ونناقشها مع بعض ؟


----------



## jesusthegod (24 ديسمبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> حبيبي هو لسة في مشكلة برضو ؟ ممكن توريلنا المشكلة اللي شايفها ونناقشها مع بعض ؟



لا يوجد شئ انا سأفتح موضوع اخر  لأجعلكم تردون علي الشبهات الحمقاء ضد الدين المسيحي


----------



## Jesus is the truth (24 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> لا يوجد شئ انا سأفتح موضوع اخر  لأجعلكم تردون علي الشبهات الحمقاء ضد الدين المسيحي



في الانتظار لا تنسى قراءة قوانين القسم


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> حسنا انا قد اصبحت مسيحي  الأن و اصبحت متفائل انكم سوف تردون علي جميع الشبهات بعد ردكم الجميل هذا اصبحت شبهه حمقاء و فهمت لما قال يسوع هذا لكني استخدمت اللفظ الخطأ شكرا اخي لكن لازالت هناك شبهات اخري رغم أماني بيسوع اريد منكم الرد عليها سوف أفتح لكل شبهه موضوع اذا سمحت



يا جميل مش مهم اللفظ الخطأ المهم يصل المعنى والقصد وكلنا تحت امرك في اي حاجة ده حقك علينا كلنا بكل تأكيد، النعمة تكون معك وتملك قلبك بالسلام والمسرة حسب مسرة مشيئة الله وقصده آمين
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2013)

jesusthegod قال:


> انا اؤمن و انا لا اشك لكن سوف اضع الشبهات حتي عندما يحاول احد ان يقول شئ علي ديني الجديد ارد عليه بردكم ليس قلة ثقه في يسوع او قلة ثقه في المسيحيه



اعذرني على سؤالي
هل السيد المسيح طلب منك الدفاع عنه في هذا المجال ...!!!
 وهل تعتقد انك حاليا ... اهلا لذلك ...؟؟؟

ياصديقي كما قلت لك وانت حر في ما تفعله
اقرا ثم اقرا واحفظ كلمات وتعاليم الرب 
تقرب منه اطلب معونته ادعوه بصلاتك 
انه معك ويناديك وانت منشغل عنه 
سلام الرب يحفظك


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

أخي الحبيب jesusthegod أرى انك بتستعجل جداً في اتخاذ الخطوات والقرارات، لا تتسرع في اتخاذ أي خطوة، لأن الموضوع ليس فقط مجرد قناعة عقلية، وليس مجرد قرار فقط، لازم يكون لك علاقة شركة مع الله الحي أولاً وتعرفه لا على مستوى الفكر بل على مستوى اللسمة الحية ليكون لك شركة معه، فتريث واعرف الله الحي أولاً وجرب أن تصلي إليه وتطلبه بإخلاص قلبك لكي يعلن لك ذاته، أطرح ما تريد بالطبع من اسئلة ولكن لا تتعجل في موضوع قرارك أنك تكون مسيحي أو لا تكون، ولا يكون هدفك أن تُدافع عن دينك الجديد، بل ليكن هدفك أنك تعرف الحق لكي تلتصق به ويسكن قلبك وفكرك ليكون حياتك.. أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي​


----------



## مين الصح (24 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب انا كمان هقول حاجه
ليه الوقت ده بالذات نزل فيه المسيح ليتجسد ثم يقتل ويصلب ؟
اكيد ليغفر ذنوب البشر صح 
طيب والذنوب اللى بعد كده اللى احنا بنعملها دلوقتى مصيرها ايه؟ هتتغفر ولا لا
مردتش 
الا ترون بان التجسيد يقلل من شان الله من اله خالق الى انسان عبد بسيط ياكل ويشرب ويدخل دوره المياه ويتعب ويتالم مش غريبه دى هتقولى رحمه بالبشر هقولك هو يهين نفسه علشان البشر يعذبهم او يقتلهم ولا يهين نفسه صح
تانى حاجه ذنب عمله شخص ازاى اله يتحمل مسئوليته غريبه برضه
وازاى يسير الاله مع الشيطان وهو مطرود وملعون من الرحمه اله وشيطان غريبه اوى 
فى الانجيل (اطلب من الله فيعطيكم معزيا اخر يمكث معكم الى الابد ) هو المسيح موجود دلوقتى ولا اتقتل
تقولون ان ابن الله او الله بصراحه مش فاهم ازاى بس عديها خلينا نضرب مثل 
انت لو عندك قط مثلا ممكن تقتل ابنك علشانه هذه تشبه ذاك اله يقتل نفسه او اله يقتل ابنه غريبه
الاهم وده اهم شئ ارجو الرد
اله صلب صح من كان يسير العالم والاله مقتول وما ادرانا انه سيحى مره اخرى تقولون انه مات ثلاثه ايام فمن كان يسير العالم اذا؟
يقال ان اليهود هم من قتلوا المسيح معقول اله وعدوه يقتله اذا العدو اولى ان يتبع لما عدو يقتل الاهك يبقى هو افوى وعلى حق
ياريت تهتموا بالاسئله دى منتظر الرد ان شاء الله


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

أخي الحبيب غفران الله غفران أبدي مش مؤقت مش للناس الي فاتت وانتهى، موضوع الغفران ده تمت الإجابة عنه في المنتدى تحت اسم هل الله أتي ليغفر خطية آدم فقط ، فالغفران هنا مش مجرد مسامحة عن الخطية الغفران هو إعطاء خليقة جديدة اي تجديد الطبيعة، وعلى فكره كل اسئلتك مردود عليها من زمااااان جداً وبالتفصيل وهاتلاقيها في المنتدى هنا، لكن لو كنت تعبت نفسك ودورت شوية كنت لقيتها وفهمتها كويس، وكمان لو كنت قرأت الكتاب المقدس بتدقيق شديد لأنك تبحث عن الحق والحقيقة بدون أن تدخل لأجل النقد والانتقاد لكنت فهمت الحقائق كما هي بدون تدخل من أي أحد...

لكن عموماً ايه الغرض والهدف من اسئلتك هل لأنك تريد أن تعرف فعلاً أم تريد شيئاً آخر، ثم كان واجب عليك أن تكتب اسئلتك في موضوع مستقل بذاته، كما فعل الأخ الحبيب هنا، فهو لم يدخل موضوع الآخرين ووضع فيه اسئلته، لكن لو انت عايز تتناقش ادخل في هذا القسم وضع اسئلتك كشبهات (كل سؤال مستقل) وكتير هايردوا عليها، ولك مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

قبل الرد عليك اذا كنت مهتم فعلا ضع اسالتك بالقسم وسأجاوب عليها بمشيئة الرب
وانا اعلم جيدا انك ناقل هذه الاسئلة من شيوخك او منتديات اخرى ليست من نفسك لن هذه الاسئلة سالت لى كثيرا جدا
بالتوفيق لك اخى بانتظار اسألتك للرد عليها :]


----------



## مين الصح (24 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> قبل الرد عليك اذا كنت مهتم فعلا ضع اسالتك بالقسم وسأجاوب عليها بمشيئة الرب
> وانا اعلم جيدا انك ناقل هذه الاسئلة من شيوخك او منتديات اخرى ليست من نفسك لن هذه الاسئلة سالت لى كثيرا جدا
> بالتوفيق لك اخى بانتظار اسألتك للرد عليها :]





اقسم لك بالله ان هذه الاسئله من مجهودى ولا اسمع كثير فقط اشغل عقلى واقرا قليللا
انا ايضا فى كليه اصول دين 
عايز تصدق صدق مش عايز براحتك
جاوب على الاسئله علشان هى تكمله للجزء الاول


----------



## مين الصح (24 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أخي الحبيب غفران الله غفران أبدي مش مؤقت مش للناس الي فاتت وانتهى، موضوع الغفران ده تمت الإجابة عنه في المنتدى تحت اسم هل الله أتي ليغفر خطية آدم فقط ، فالغفران هنا مش مجرد مسامحة عن الخطية الغفران هو إعطاء خليقة جديدة اي تجديد الطبيعة، وعلى فكره كل اسئلتك مردود عليها من زمااااان جداً وبالتفصيل وهاتلاقيها في المنتدى هنا، لكن لو كنت تعبت نفسك ودورت شوية كنت لقيتها وفهمتها كويس، وكمان لو كنت قرأت الكتاب المقدس بتدقيق شديد لأنك تبحث عن الحق والحقيقة بدون أن تدخل لأجل النقد والانتقاد لكنت فهمت الحقائق كما هي بدون تدخل من أي أحد...
> 
> لكن عموماً ايه الغرض والهدف من اسئلتك هل لأنك تريد أن تعرف فعلاً أم تريد شيئاً آخر، ثم كان واجب عليك أن تكتب اسئلتك في موضوع مستقل بذاته، كما فعل الأخ الحبيب هنا، فهو لم يدخل موضوع الآخرين ووضع فيه اسئلته، لكن لو انت عايز تتناقش ادخل في هذا القسم وضع اسئلتك كشبهات (كل سؤال مستقل) وكتير هايردوا عليها، ولك مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي​



الاسئله دى جات فى بالى بعد قراه الموضوع صراحه قلت هى استكمال للموضوع علشان الكل يستفيد انا والعضو صاحب الموضوع الاصلى كما اتمنى ان يكون الرد هنا 
صراحه جيت هنا مش علشان النقد لكن بحاول اعرف دينكم منكم مش من الكتب مش بتدخل كتير بقرا بس مع نفسى لما بشوف انى لازم اتدخل بتدخل 
الاسئله دى استكمال للموضوع لو فتحت موضوع جديد هيحتاج الى شرح اتمنى الاجابه هنا صراحه لكى يستفيد العضو صاحب الموضوع وانا كمان عايز اعرف الاجابه دى


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مين الصح قال:


> الاسئله دى جات فى بالى بعد قراه الموضوع صراحه قلت هى استكمال للموضوع علشان الكل يستفيد انا والعضو صاحب الموضوع الاصلى كما اتمنى ان يكون الرد هنا
> صراحه جيت هنا مش علشان النقد لكن بحاول اعرف دينكم منكم مش من الكتب مش بتدخل كتير بقرا بس مع نفسى لما بشوف انى لازم اتدخل بتدخل
> الاسئله دى استكمال للموضوع لو فتحت موضوع جديد هيحتاج الى شرح اتمنى الاجابه هنا صراحه لكى يستفيد العضو صاحب الموضوع وانا كمان عايز اعرف الاجابه دى


ساجيبك غدا عن سؤال واحد لانى مشغول جدا بالدراسة والاستعداد لليلة راس السنة :yaka:
وهو لماذا اختار المسيح هذا الزمن وبعدها اذا وجدت وقت ساضع اجابات مختصره لباقى الاسئلة
أنتظرنى وهذا بمشيئة الله
تحياتى ساصلى لك لكى ينير الله فكرك وقلبك وتعرفه جيداً
تصبح على خير


----------



## kalimooo (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شوف

الرب لما مات
مات الجسد وليس الروح
ثانياً

الاب والاربن والروح القدس واحد
ستسأل 
كيف هم واحد
الرد

الشمس ثلاثة بواحد
نور ودفيء وحجم او شكل
الثلاثة يشكلون واحد اي الشمس
اب وابن وروح قدس 
واحد هم الله
===========
هنا العظمة 
بموته انتصر على الموت بقيامته
يعلمنا التواضع وليس القتل والقتال
يعلمنا التضحية لأجل الاخر
يعلمنا السلام الداخلي 
==========

اتعجب من كلامك

بالقران هناك اية تقول

سلام عليا يوم اولد ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حياً
==========
واية اخرى تقول 
بان المسيح ولد من روح الله
اظنك لم تقراء الا ايات الجهاد
============


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مين الصح قال:


> الاسئله دى جات فى بالى بعد قراه الموضوع صراحه قلت هى استكمال للموضوع علشان الكل يستفيد انا والعضو صاحب الموضوع الاصلى كما اتمنى ان يكون الرد هنا
> صراحه جيت هنا مش علشان النقد لكن بحاول اعرف دينكم منكم مش من الكتب مش بتدخل كتير بقرا بس مع نفسى لما بشوف انى لازم اتدخل بتدخل
> الاسئله دى استكمال للموضوع لو فتحت موضوع جديد هيحتاج الى شرح اتمنى الاجابه هنا صراحه لكى يستفيد العضو صاحب الموضوع وانا كمان عايز اعرف الاجابه دى



عموماً يا جميل انت تأمر حاضر هاكتب لك اللي اتكتب قبل كده بس بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع لو هو عايزنا نكمل في هذه الأسئلة أو يتم فتح بها موضوع تاني استكمالاً لهذا الموضوع، ننتظر دخوله وحاضر هاجاوب على كل سؤال مستقل بذاته، واشكرك على اهتمامك وهدوئك في الرد، اقبل مني كل تقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي
​


----------



## مين الصح (24 ديسمبر 2013)

انا فتحت موضوع جديد منتظر الرد والنقاش هناك


----------



## مين الصح (24 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> شوف
> 
> الرب لما مات
> مات الجسد وليس الروح
> ...





منتظرك فى الموضوع الجديد اللى فتحته
بس مش فاهم قصدك ايه من الايه سلام عليا يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا فيها ايه يعنى
عرفت منين اننا بنقرا كل يوم ايات الجهاد ومستنيين اليوم ده


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مين الصح قال:


> منتظرك فى الموضوع الجديد اللى فتحته
> بس مش فاهم قصدك ايه من الايه سلام عليا يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا فيها ايه يعنى
> عرفت منين اننا بنقرا كل يوم ايات الجهاد ومستنيين اليوم ده


لانه هناك 
حوالي 34 اية تتكلم عن الوهية المسيح
في القرأن
لم ار اي مسلم قرأها
الى الان
حتى اني جلست مع شيخ وقلت له عن هذه الايات
تفاجاء

مثلاً
المسيح الوحيد الذي لم يمسه شيطان عند ولادته

مريم بنت عمران قد احصنت فرجها فكان المولود منها روحاً سويا

الى اخره
===========


----------



## Jesus is the truth (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*



ليه الوقت ده بالذات نزل فيه المسيح ليتجسد ثم يقتل ويصلب ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأن دا ملئ الزمان ، دا الوقت المناسب اللي أختارة الله لكي يتجسد فيه ... 



اكيد ليغفر ذنوب البشر صح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح ، لكي يقدم فداءً حتى يغفر الخطايا ، دفع ثمن خطايانا التي قدمنا عنها توبة 



طيب والذنوب اللى بعد كده اللى احنا بنعملها دلوقتى مصيرها ايه؟ هتتغفر ولا لا

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعاً  حبيبي هاتتغفر إذا تُبت عنها لأن المسيح قدم فداءً غير محدود لأنه هو  الغير محدود .. ولكن سوف تُغفر لك الخطية إذا قدمت توبة صادقة أي ليس كل  مَن يُخطئ تغفر خطيئة حتى لو لم يتب لأن المسيح نفسه يقول [ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ ] فالتوبة آمر مهم جداً جداً في المسيحية 




مردتش 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أفهم قصدك ، ماذا تقصد ؟ 



الا ترون بان التجسيد يقلل من شان الله   من اله خالق الى انسان عبد بسيط ياكل ويشرب ويدخل دوره المياه ويتعب  ويتالم  مش غريبه دى هتقولى رحمه بالبشر هقولك هو يهين نفسه علشان البشر  يعذبهم او  يقتلهم ولا يهين نفسه

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ ابداً لا  نرى ذلك ابداً ، الله لا ينقص ولا يزيد لأنه هو الكامل في كل شئ ، ولكن يا  عزيزي يجب أن تعرف أن السيد المسيح كان إنساناً كاملاً فلذلك كان من  الطبيعي أن يأكل ويشرب ويتعب ويتألم وينام ايضاً  حتى ويذهب إلى دورة مياة  !! ... فيجب ان تعرف ايضاً ان طبيعة الإله ( اللاهوت ) التي كانت في المسيح  يسوع لم تكن هي التي تتعب وتنام ، لأن طبيعة الله لا يوجد فيها كل هذا لأن  الكتاب المقدس نفسه يقول[ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَنْعَسُ وَلاَ يَنَامُ حَافِظُ إِسْرَائِيلَ ] إتركني أعطيك مثالاً 

إنسان مثلي ومثلك يأكل ويشرب ، ويذهب إلى دورة المياة

يأكل :- هل هذا الإنسان حينما يأكل روحه تتغذى على هذا الاكل ؟! أي هل الروح تأخذ فيتامين c حينما يأكل هذا الشخص > برتقاله ؟​بالطبع لا ، لأن الروح لا يوجد فيها هذا الشئ 

يشرب :- هل حينما يشرب هذا الإنسان كوب عصير من الليمون تستفيد الروح من هذا العصير ؟ أي هل الروح تأخذ فيتامين B حينما يشرب الإنسان هذا الكوب ؟ طبعاً لأ ، لأن الروح لا يوجد فيها هذا الشئ 

يذهب إلى دورة المياة :- هل حينما يذهب هذا الإنسان إلى دورة المياة حتى يقوم بعملية الإخراج ، ويُخرج البول تكون الروح هي من أخرجت هذا الماء ؟ بالطبع لأ ، لأن الروح لا يوجد فيها هذا الشئ 

أرجو يا عزيزي أن يكون مقصدي قد وصل إليك .. 




تانى حاجه ذنب عمله شخص ازاى اله يتحمل مسئوليته غريبه برضه

أنقر للتوسيع...

يجب أن تعرف شئ وهو أن المسيح لم يتحمل الخطأ بغير إرادته مثلاً 
إنت فعلت خطية ، فالله يضع هذا الإثم عليّ دون أن اقدم نفسي بدلاً عنك ، أي بغير إرادتني 
هذا لم يحدث أبداً ابداً بل ان السيد المسيح برحمتة وعطفة قدم نفسه لأجلنا إقرأ معي ماذا يقول الفادي المُحب بخصوص هذا الآمر [ لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ ]فهو أحبنا ووضع ذاته بإرادته لأجلنا نحن الخطاة ، لم يتركنا نهلك بل خلصنا لأنه يُحبنا 



وازاى يسير الاله مع الشيطان وهو مطرود وملعون من الرحمه اله وشيطان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

في الحقيقة لم افهم مقصدك بالظبط من هذة الجملة فرجاءً أوضح ما تقصدة حتى نناقشة معاً 



فى الانجيل (اطلب من الله فيعطيكم معزيا اخر يمكث معكم الى الابد ) هو المسيح موجود دلوقتى ولا اتقتل

أنقر للتوسيع...

قُتل ودفن وقام ، فهو موجود 



تقولون ان ابن الله او الله بصراحه مش فاهم ازاى بس عديها

أنقر للتوسيع...

اولاً  يجب ان تعرف انه لا يوجد شئ في المسيحية أسمه ( عديها ) .. لأن إيماننا  إيمان سليم لا يوجد فيه لا لف ولا دوران ، أما عدم فهمك فيمكن أن نفهمك نحن  بنعمة الله .. نحن نقول عن إبن الآب أنه الله لأنه من نفس طبيعة الآب الذي  هو الله .. فالآب هو الله والإبن هو الله والروح القدس هو الله لأن طبيعة  الثلاثة طبيعة واحدة لذلك كل منهم هو الله .. لنعطيك مثالاً 

قطعة خشب لها ثلاث أطراف طرف أ طرف ب طرف ج 
الطرف أ هو خشب 
الطرف ب هو خشب 
الطرف ج هو خشب 

هل وصل لك المعنى ؟ أم مازال هُناك لبس ؟ 



خلينا نضرب مثل 
انت لو عندك قط مثلا ممكن تقتل ابنك علشانه هذه تشبه ذاك اله يقتل نفسه او اله يقتل ابنه غريبه

أنقر للتوسيع...

إذا اخذنا هذا المثل وشبهناه بالفداء في المسيحية فأقول لك طبعاً لن اقتل إبني لأجل هذة القطة ! وهذا لعدة اسباب 
أولاً لأن القطة ليست مُخطئة ثانياً لأن إبني لم يقدم نفسه لأجل هذة القطة .. فالتشبيه في حد ذاته لا يتوافق مع فداء المسيح 
إتركتي انا اعطيك مثالاً :- 
أنت رجل حكيم مُحب لأبنائك وأحدهم حُكم عليه بالموت
وكان هناك مجال أن تقدم نفسك عن إبنك وتأخذ انت الحكم بدلاً منهِ .. فهل سوف تقدم نفسك لأجل إبنك حبيبك أم ستتركة يهلك ؟ أترك الإجابة لك 




الاهم وده اهم شئ ارجو الرد

أنقر للتوسيع...

حاضر  من عيوننا 



اله صلب صح من كان يسير العالم والاله مقتول وما ادرانا انه سيحى مره اخرى تقولون انه مات ثلاثه ايام فمن كان يسير العالم اذا؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

يجب  أن تعرف يا عزيزي أن الرب الإله هو الغير مائت .. أي هو الحــــي الذي لا  يموت ، فالذي مات هو الجسد المتحد باللاهوت .. وليس اللاهوت هو الذي مات ،  لأن طبيعة الله هي غير مائتة .. فلذلك كان هو من "يسير" العالم .. 
أرجو أن
تراجع كلامي الذي وضعته لك في مثال [ إنسان مثلي ومثلك يأكل ويشرب ، ويذهب إلى دورة المياة ] فهو سيفيدك كثيراً 
وإن كان مازال هناك لبس فلتخبرني ولنزيل هذا اللبس معاً بنعمة الرب 






يقال ان اليهود هم من قتلوا المسيح معقول اله وعدوه يقتله اذا العدو اولى ان يتبع لما عدو يقتل الاهك يبقى هو افوى وعلى حق

أنقر للتوسيع...

يجب  ان تعرف يا عزيزي أن السيد المسيح لم يضع نفسهِ بدون إرادته ولا  كان ضعيفاً بل انه قدم نفسه لأجلنا وإقرأ ايضاً ماذا يقول المسيح في هذا [لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي] 
بل  وايضاً إن المسيح ان يقدر ان يهلك كل من كانوا يريدون قتله في لحظة إقرأ  معي حينما قام بطرس بضرب الجندي الذي كان يقبض على السيد المسيح قال له  المسيح  [ رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ ... أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشًا مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟]
ولكن سأل السيد المسيح سؤالاً يُجيب على سؤالك هذا إذ يقول  [ فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ ؟ ] أرجو ان تكون الإجابة وصلت إليك .. 

سلام ملك السلام يملأ قلبك يا حبيبي .. ​*


----------

